# Plan of a track I might build at home



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Even though I have a good track plan built and running I do have to drive to get to it and during the summer it gets very hot in the daytime at it's location. So I've been toying with the idea of building a four lane layout in my Florida room at home. It is 10.5' x 30' but I need to keep a clear pathway to my ramp up to the door to my house proper. This plan accomplishes that limit.










Some of you may recognise this as the general plan of the Blue King, less the steep banks.


----------



## stewart racing (Aug 22, 2011)

wut scale cars is this track gona be set up for?


----------

